# Pakistani Street Scenes & People



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Great Imran Khan by Crazy Horse, on Flickr
Legendary cricketer and now leading Pakistani politician Imran Khan.


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Captivated by Hamad Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Easter mass at Christ Church, Rawalpindi by Mobeen Ansari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Funfair by Farhan Tariq, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Race..... by sajjad butt, on Flickr

Bull Race


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Islamabad. An evening view by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

7C1A1010 by Liaqat Ali Vance, on Flickr

Jinnah Library,Lahore


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

7C1A4481 by Liaqat Ali Vance, on Flickr

Malangs at The Shrine Of Shah Hussain


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_9488 by Saad Ahmed, on Flickr
Club Genova, Karachi


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Look by Faizan Adil, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Horse and Cattle Show by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

PTI's Protest Agaisnt Nawaz Sharif And Rigged Elections by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Satisfaction. by Khalil-ur-Rehman Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

jeep rally 2012 pakistan by Awais Ali Sheikh, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

A COLORFUL LIFE by Awais Ali Sheikh, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Work can be joy by Muhammad Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Lowering of Flags by Muhammad Adnan, on Flickr

Flag ceremony at Pakistan-India Border Wagah


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Stranger 4/100 by Awais Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Colors for sale by Emran Ashraf, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Water is Life #womenatwork #thar #nagarparker #sindh by Ghulam Rasool Mughal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Drying Red hot chillies by Iqbal khatri, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Ralli making by Iqbal khatri, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_6187 copy by Iqbal khatri, on Flickr
Thar desert, Sindh, Pakistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_9149 copy by Iqbal khatri, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Back To Home by Nayyer Reza, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Toy Truck maker In Aliabad by Shafqat Altaf, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Apple Fresh by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Pumpkin Love by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Open Air School by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

A Moment by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Evening boat tour by Aamir Chattha, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kasur Digital Photography by ShoAib AnsAri, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Mustafa Abad Kasur Basant 2015 by ShoAib AnsAri, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Mustafa Abad Kasur Basant 2015 by ShoAib AnsAri, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Train Station, Lahore by Torsum Khan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Waga Border, Lahore by Torsum Khan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Lahore Night Life by Sa`ad Mohamed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Home Made Skis by Sa`ad Mohamed, on Flickr

It was from among boys like these that the first Pakistani ski Olympian originated from. The skittle across the slope in their hand carved skis secured only by their cheap plastic shoes, which have been nailed into them


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Resting Porters, K2 Base Camp Trek, Central Karakoram National Park, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan by Feng Wei, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Wedding by UJ Photos, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

BikerBoyz @ M2 Motorway - Islamabad to Behra - Pakistan by Waleed Irfan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

23rd March 2012 Pak Day BikerBoyz/Superbiking Rally on M2 Motorway (Islamabad-Bhera) Pakistan - 245 by Waleed Irfan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Cooling down during a cockfighting session by Sohail Karmani, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

"There is a polish for everything that takes away rust; and the polish for the heart is the remembrance of Allah." (Bukhari) by Imran Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Malamjaba Swat Kpk by Kamran khan (kami.pk photography), on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Madian Cheel Swat by Kamran khan (kami.pk photography), on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Fruit Sellers - Ramadan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Beauty of Chitral by AK Arsalan Khan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Folk Performer by Awais Yaqub, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Folk Performer by Awais Yaqub, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Colors, clouds, Forest by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hockey Team going Gangnam Style by Naeem Rashid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Commercial Centre by Muhammad Fahad Raza, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Margalla Railway Station, Islamabad by Abdul Qadir Memon, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Drummer from Punjab by Abdul Qadir Memon, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

#MusicMela by Abdul Qadir Memon, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Walled city by Abdul Qadir Memon, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

_DSC5389 copy by Abdul Qadir Memon, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Fresh fruits by Abdul Qadir Memon, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

_DSC4093 copy by Abdul Qadir Memon, on Flickr
Kids from Neelum Valley


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Qissa Khawani Bazar, Peshawar by Muddasir Hussain, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Qissa Khawani Bazar, Peshawar by Muddasir Hussain, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Suneri Mosque, Peshawar by Muddasir Hussain, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Jashn e Eid Milad un Nabi (S.A.W) by Muddasir Hussain, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Number Plate Maker by Muddasir Hussain, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Chandni Chowk Rawalpindi by Muddasir Hussain, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kharan children by Shah Murad Aliani, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Desert Rose !..............Life in thar desert...IMG_6243 by Nadeem Khawar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Salah. by Shariyar Ali Photography., on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kalash fairies at Joshi festival by Imran Schah, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Jeep Rally by nabeel461, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Good Deal III by Ashfaq Shinwary, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Music wholesalers market by manalahmadkhan, on Flickr
Lahore


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Garde D'or by Rizwan Bhiriya, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_6626 by Rizwan Bhiriya, on Flickr
Karachi


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

'wheeling on the beach! by Nasha Ila, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The emerald green waters of Gwadar by Nasha Ila, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Arena - Avengers: Age of Ultron (red carpet) by Muhammad Saad Zia, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Rawalpindi cricket stadium by Muhammad Saad Zia, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sir Jehangir Kothari Mansion Karachi by Abbas Clicks, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Pakistan Maritime Museum by Abbas Clicks, on Flickr
Karachi


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Exposed path into Ultar Nala by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Landi by Farooq Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Port Grand by Farooq Jamil, on Flickr
Karachi


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Up On The Fifth by Syed Ramish, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

multancity1 by Akhtar H Khan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bricks Factory by Muhammad Athar Rizvi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Elan ! by IDREES NAGHINA WALA PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Wedding Photographer in Lahore/ Wedding Photography By Idrees Naghina Wala / Wedding Photography in Lahore Pakistan/ Wedding Photography in Pakistan/ Wedding Photography in Lahore. by IDREES NAGHINA WALA PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Monsoon Weather ~ Islamabad by Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it..., on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Mermaids by Irfan Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Dolmen Mall, Karachi, Pakistan by Fasih Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

I
pray to God but the sky is out of "wishes" by Haroon Sheikh, on Flickr
Shah Jehan Mosque, Thatta,Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_9166 by Iqbal khatri, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

CHANDRAKUP by Iqbal khatri, on Flickr
There exist three mud volcanoes within a circumference of about 1 kilometers which are of great religious values for the Hindu community living in Pakistan and the world around. They visit the place and perform pujas and rituals while performing the Hinglaj Pilgrimage.


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

PARVATI by Iqbal khatri, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_6187 copy by Iqbal khatri, on Flickr
Thar Desert


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Crowded by Asad K, on Flickr
Paan Shop


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Attaabad Lake by shahrukh siddiqui, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sargodha Junction! by Muhammad Ehsan Junaid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Choa by Muhammad Ehsan Junaid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kallar Kahar Service Area by Muhammad Ehsan Junaid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Port Grand Karachi by pixelasso, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

A Game of Polo - Pakistan by Alex Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Tobacco Shop by Naeem Rashid, on Flickr
Lahore, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

7C2B7356 by Liaqat Ali Vance, on Flickr
Old City,Lahore, Punjab


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

PC Bhurban by sami khan_(hkw), on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Rahim Dad by Faisal Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_2218 by Amer Raja, on Flickr
People watching a traditional south asian sport, Kabaddi.


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Crossing! by Amer Raja, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Badminton game! by Afrazov, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

A cute Shepherd girl by Raihan Ashraf, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Harvesting Rice!!! by Imran Sohail, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Barber by Crazy Horse, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Life in Jacobabad by Osaidullah Kehar, on Flickr
Sindh


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

. by Osaidullah Kehar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Ship Making at Karachi Fish Harbour by Osaidullah Kehar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

. by Osaidullah Kehar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

. by Osaidullah Kehar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Dahi Baray by Osaidullah Kehar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC08298 by josephescu, on Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Are they still in middle age ???


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Mr Wise ..are you trying to be smart??? 

If you can´t enjoy this thread then please just zip it.


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

A cricket Match by Hassan Kazmi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

A cold Evening by Hassan Kazmi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Street of Rawalpindi, Pakistan by Samrah Shahid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

GPO Murree and another Hotel behind by Samrah Shahid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Suzuki Gsxr - Panning Shot by Hammad Khan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

HAM_0503 by Hammad Khan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Light Trail Photography by Hammad Khan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Playing Dress Up by Faizan Adil, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Holy Tomb of Sheikh Rukn-ud-Din Abul Fatehؒ Multan by Tayyab Raza MS, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The past and the present by Shahzeb Nasir, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Arang Kel, Neelum Valley AJK (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Lahore by Dantsch Le, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Flying Horses (Polo) by Usman Miski, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_0620_2 by Nauman Sheikh, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_0621_1 by Nauman Sheikh, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bagh-e-Jinnah - Lahore Gymkhana ground by Jawad Zakariya, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Masjid Wazir Khan by Jawad Zakariya, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Sea is my Desert by pixelasso, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Myy beautiful swat by Kamran khan (kami.pk photography), on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

. by Osaidullah Kehar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

KHI - Fruit Wala by Osaidullah Kehar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Untitled by Osaidullah Kehar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Untitled by Osaidullah Kehar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

. by Osaidullah Kehar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

. by Osaidullah Kehar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Men And Market by Amna Yaseen, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Identity of Hashmat Pura by Amna Yaseen, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Untitled 49 by Amna Yaseen, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Diwali Celebration II by Amna Yaseen, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_9796_2 by XeeShan Ch, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

'Towards the Golden City' by Mobeen Ansari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Street Art Pakistan by Jason Rouleau, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

. by Osaidullah Kehar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Morning Hour by ZaiGHaM Islam, on Flickr

The morning hour at Kala pani port in karachi .fishermen loading ice into there boats before leaving for hunt

Location: Kalapani Fishing port , Karachi , Pakistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_3475aaaas by Ahsan Butt, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Delhi Gate. (1566) by Mashal Gilani, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Opening of the Gates by Mashal Gilani, on Flickr
Pakistan-India Wagah Border


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Fairy Meadow, Gilgit Baltistan (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Might sand mountain of Quetta, Balouchistan by Talha Javaid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Fashionista by Talha Javaid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bhit Shah by Ahsan Riaz Chaudhary, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Winters !! by Zeeshan Gondal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Peeru's Cafe by Zeeshan Gondal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Garrison Golf n Country Club by Zeeshan Gondal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Wedding Home... by Zeeshan Gondal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

GOB_5579 by Zeeshan Gondal, on Flickr
dance at a pakistani wedding


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Road to Abbot by Manal Sadiq, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Mastuj, Chitral - Pakistan by Omair Muhammad, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Mall Rd late night by sufiblade, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

03-IMG_4846-001 by manalahmadkhan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

All Pakistan FC T-20 Cricket Tournament 2016 by Din Muhammad Watanpaal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Closing ceremony All Pakistan FC Balochistan T-20 Cricket Tournament 2016 by Din Muhammad Watanpaal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Arts Exhibition held at Shaal Arts Gallery by Din Muhammad Watanpaal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Druming Circle by Muhammad Waheed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Caption This by Muhammad Waheed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_6294 by Rehana Malik, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_2184 by Mani Awan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Food Street by Rana saad, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Green valley Hypermarket Bahria Town by Saad Nasir, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Housing Islamabad Cropped version by Saad Nasir, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Deadliest Atabad lake by Riaz Paras, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Traditional house on the foot of majestic Nanga Parbat, Pakistan by mag brinik, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Katas Raj by Muhammad Ehsan Junaid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sargodha Junction! by Muhammad Ehsan Junaid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

HDR by Ahsan Miana, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_7917 by Hammad Awan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_9397 by Hammad Awan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Pottery by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

reading Quraan by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

an old shepherd by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_1669 by Hammad Awan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

I don't take Photographs, I make them Like ✔ Comment ✔ by Shazi Ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_5739 by Masroor Gilani, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

GPO Murree by Omer Ali, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Metro Bus Service by Omer Ali, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

2 by MyreeAzhar, on Flickr
Gurdwara,Hasan Abdal


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Markazi Jamiz Mosque by Shams ul Arfeen, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Main Bazar Masjid, Vehari by Haseeb Sohail Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

BhitShah - Live by ahmed saeed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Passu Suspension Bridge by aslam pervez, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Mighty Glaciers by Shayan Ahmed Khan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

07-IMG_5105 by manalahmadkhan, on Flickr
Kalash Festival, Chitral Valley


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kalash homes by manalahmadkhan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Islamabad The Beautiful (Japanese Park) by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Japanese Park Islamabad by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

F-7,1 Park, Islamabad by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sialkot by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Islamabad the Beautiful Against sunlight by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Islamabad Zoo by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Islamabad Jurassic Park by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Banjosa Lake by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Banjosa Lake by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Khewra Salt Mine by Asim Nisar Bajwa, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Fisherman by XeeShan Ch, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Islamabad by Madiha Hashmi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Man Wearing Cultural Cap of Gilgit Baltistan by Furqan LW, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Shigar Fort by Furqan LW, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Friends can be found and made on roads by Hassan Kazmi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sonari Masjid by Hassan Kazmi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Houses on a Hill by Hassan Kazmi, on Flickr


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Coocoo's nest, Lahore


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sad Bila Sukkur by Syed M.Rafiq, on Flickr
Hindu worshipper


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Helping Hand at Biafo by ZaiGHaM Islam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kachura, Skardu GB (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bubbles your way by Arun kumar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

0W6A8620 by Liaqat Ali Vance, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

0W6A8658 by Liaqat Ali Vance, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

0W6A8322 by Liaqat Ali Vance, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_5508 by The Millennium University College, on Flickr

The Millennium Global Entrepreneurship Week MGEW '16 began at TMUC with a mega fashion show "The Millennium Fashion Parade" showcasing creations of Iconic entrepreneurs from the fashion industry and TMUC students aspiring to launch their labels. Pakistan's Top Models including Rubiya Chaudhry walked the ramp with TMUC students from Islamabad and Rawalpindi campuses. Eminent designers from the Fashion industry- Fahad Hussain, Obaid Shaikh, Ayesha Ibraheem, Nauman, Ivy prints, Labels - showcased their exquisite designs on the ramp. We are extremely grateful to our sponsors TopCity-1, Careem, Hussain Haider photography, FM91, Fauji Fertilizers, Roylee and Elixer salons for their support.#FahadHussayn


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Clifton by Syed Mubashir Moby, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hustle & bustle in Old Walled City, Lahore. #OldWalledCity #Lahore @Pakistan #dawndotcom #DWPoldcity #etribune #picturepakistan #islamic_republic_of_pakistan #storiesofpakistan #_Soi #travelbeautifulpakistan #colouringpakistan #colours #travel #theglo by Qamar Zia Ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Rug Cleaners by Kaleem Ullah., on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Urs Of Madhu Lal 2016 by Kaleem Ullah., on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Badshahi Masjid by Kaleem Ullah., on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Liberty Round About by Kaleem Ullah., on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_3306 by Mani Awan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Mahabat Khan Mosque (Urdu, Pashto: مہابت خان مسجد) by Hafiz Arslan Zia, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

2016.11.11-12 Gurdwara Nanakana Sahib Janam asthan Pakistan by sarbjit900, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

2016.11.11 Gurdwara Rori Sahib Eminabad by sarbjit900, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

2016.11.10 Shri Kartarpur Sahib Narowal Pakistan by sarbjit900, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Karachi, Sindh Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_2091 by Meeran Nabi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_6179 copy by Meeran Nabi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Traffic in old Karachi by Shoikay, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_2863 by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

IMG_6403 by Habibullah Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

161209115852_Rx100 by photochoi, on Flickr
Peshawar Museum


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

161206093610_Rx100 by photochoi, on Flickr
Gandhara Art, Lahore Museum


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

161206093722_Rx100 by photochoi, on Flickr
Fasting Budha, Lahore Museum


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

161209114022_Rx100 by photochoi, on Flickr
Gandhara Budhist Art, Peshawar Museum


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Badshahi Mosque, Lahore by Umair Khan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Karachi, 2016 by Sarah Sheikh Bridge, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

161202162526_M9 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

161208124024_Nex6 by photochoi, on Flickr
Tourist visiting ancient Budhist Monastery in Jaulian, Taxila


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Guava seller in the Eastern World. by Arslan Iqbal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The art of the creative minds. FancyStuff by the Seashells. by Arslan Iqbal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Refreshed minds in the perfect atmosphere. by Arslan Iqbal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Skiing at Malam Jabba
credit: Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Skiing at Malam Jabba
credit: Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Islamabd the beautiful by Javed Nazir, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Old City of Peshawar, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan - March 2014 by Saffy H, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sethi Mohallah in the City of Peshawar, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan - March 2014 by Saffy H, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sher Shah Suri Mosque(Bhera (Punjabi,Urdu: بهيره‎), is a city and newly upgraded Tehsil of Sargodha District, Punjab province of Pakistan.) by Naveed Chaudhry (new bird), on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sher Shah Suri Mosque(Bhera (Punjabi,Urdu: بهيره‎), is a city and newly upgraded Tehsil of Sargodha District, Punjab province of Pakistan.) by Naveed Chaudhry (new bird), on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sharda Bridge.AJK by Naveed Chaudhry (new bird), on Flickr
Azad Jammu & Kashmir


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

I don't take orders! by Rehan Qazi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_0015 by Rehan Qazi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_0032-2 by Rehan Qazi, on Flickr
Street food


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Our amazing porters by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Friday Prayers at Mahabat Khan Mosque, Peshawar, Pakistan by Alastair Nevin, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

PAKISTAN-TALIBAN/SQUASH by TRF Multimedia, on Flickr
Pakistani squash player Maria Toorpakai is pictured with her father, Shamsul Qayyum Wazir, at the British premiere of Girl Unbound, a film which tells how Toorpakai defied Taliban strictures in her Waziristan homeland to become the country’s top women’s player. Picture taken at the Barbican Centre, London, March 15, 2017. Thomson Reuters Foundation / Emma Batha


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Adventure Sports.... by Atif Manzoor, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Untitled by daud khan, on Flickr
Autoest


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Damote Valley Polo by Adnan Younus, on Flickr
Polo In Damote Valley, Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi by kabir mark, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Going Home by Abdul Rehman, on Flickr
Balochistan


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Sindh Madressatul Islam is a university in Karachi, Pakistan. Founded in 1885, it is one of the oldest education institutes in South Asia and holds the honor of being the alma mater of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan. Sindh Mad by Hash Asif, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Badshahi Masjid by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

blue eyes portrait by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Chanan Pir Festival Bahawalpur Pakistan by Karrar Haidri, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Band discussion by Sohail Karmani, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

When Tomorrow Is A New Day by ZaiGHaM Islam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Skardu Gilgit-Baltistan Pakistan by imtiaz hussain, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bull Racing by Usman Miski, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

0F1A0539-2 by Liaqat Ali Vance, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hazrat Mian Mir... by Saad Sarfraz Sheikh, on Flickr
Shrine, Lahore, Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Rakae Jamil | Sitar, Lahore by Saad Sarfraz Sheikh, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Lyari Boxing Stadium... by Saad Sarfraz Sheikh, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Through the dusty lanes of life... by Saad Sarfraz Sheikh, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Hopar Valley, Hunza Nagar- Pakistan by Lubna Javaid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Jeep Rally by nabeel461, on Flickr


----------



## Saenjei (Apr 24, 2017)

*Beautiful Pakistan Pavilion*







*Visit https://www.youtube.com/c/NowHereBlow*


----------



## Saenjei (Apr 24, 2017)

..


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Grave Of Emperor Jahangir!!! by Imran Sohail, on Flickr
Lahore, Punjab Province


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Ghayani Sardar Gobind Singh Of Gurdawara Darbar Sahib Kartarpur!!! by Imran Sohail, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

0W6A8840 by Liaqat Ali Vance, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Road Up the Hills by Ibrahim.Sayed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC_0061 by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning Ride Through The Walled City: Like a boss! by Saad Sarfraz Sheikh, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Overload at Youth Peace Music Festival by Saad Sarfraz Sheikh, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Gone with the Rai-wind... by Saad Sarfraz Sheikh, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Ghulkin, Gojal, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan by Imran Shah, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

fairy meadows jeep track by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DSC05176b by Grindel, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

kalasha girl by TARIQ SULEMANI, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Bagpiper by TARIQ SULEMANI, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Kalash , Pakistan by TARIQ SULEMANI, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

chanan pir by TARIQ SULEMANI, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

In Search of Silence by Ishtiaq Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Royal Trail “Shahi Guzargah” by Waqas Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

The Badshahi Masjid !!! by Imran Sohail, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Life goes ON by Kashif Rafiq, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

colored water by Kashif Rafiq, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Eid Milad Ul Nabi Celebration by Waqas Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Mausoleum of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah -the founder of Pakistan, Karachi *

DSC_0449 - Mazar Quaid by Shahid Ahmed Siddiqi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

BEFORE - Polo - Hunza Valley, Pakistan by Robin Lawrence Oien, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Goal by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

A goal is not always meant to be reached, it often serves simply as something to aim at. by Usman Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*New buildings under construction in Karachi, Sindh Province*


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Aerial View of Azadi Flyover... by Muhammad Ashar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

In the middle of your country side! by Nauman Malik, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Nathai Gali by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

پتلی گلی by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

our people..... Dehli Gate lahore by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

A walk in heaven. Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir. Pakistan by Ali Asghar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

A bit blurry but I would like to share with you guys A colorful evening of Sea View Do Darya #neverstopexploring #depthsofearth #abstract #painting #mydigitalp #abstracto #photography #envy #landscape #landscapephotography #travelersnotebook #traveler # by Farhan Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Summer is the natur's way of saying, lets party. by Grindel, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Cricket in the shade of a mosque and a temple by Farooq Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

My Land, My Love A horseman at Tolipeer heights. by Ali Asghar, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

On the way to Dodi Pat-Crossing the River by mr_abbasi, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

k a r a c h i | کراتشی by Aamir Bilal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Bar Lab e Neelum by Muzaffar Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

GREEN SPOT -- Winter View ! by Mansoor Goheer, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Nature by Muhammad Faisal, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

TOPSHOTS-PAKISTAN-THEME-ART by M WAHEED JADOON, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

'Splashes of Gold' by Mobeen Ansari, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

DGR ISB 2017 by Lohani Productions, on Flickr


----------

